Ask HN: Do you prefer OS X or Linux for development? - ywecur
======
selectnull
If all other things are equal, Linux. Unfortunately, things are not equal.

I prefer Linux over OSX (actually, I think that even Windows is better desktop
environment than OSX). But I really love my Macbook Air, it's the best machine
I've ever had. Under OSX it runs smooth, it rarely spins up the CPU so it's
silent, never overheats. Under Linux, not so much. As a consequence, the
battery under Linux drains considerably faster.

So in the end, I've adjusted to OSX, I don't like it but I've learned to live
with the annoyances (which are subjective anyway). My time is mostly spent in
the console/browser and iTerm2 is really great terminal so in the end, I've
come to the conclusion that installing Linux on Macbook is not worthwhile (and
I've thought about it a lot).

~~~
rmurri
Exactly my thoughts.

------
Tsiolkovsky
I use both at work (+ Windows) and prefer GNU/Linux the most. Second would be
Windows and only then OSX

------
lsiebert
This is sad, but apt-get and most Linux package managers require sudo to
install stuff. Homebrew doesn't. I love Linux, Mint with Cinnamon that was my
main desktop environment for 4+ years, but I'm typing this on a mac.

------
rubyfan
OSX for dev, Linux to deploy on for test and prod

------
jrepin
Linux

